# Wanted: Fixed Wheel Bike & MTB



## Losidan (17 Jun 2008)

Hi,

My name is Dan and I am coming back to cycling after a 10 year lay off. I am looking for a fixed wheel bike or possibly even a track bike. 

Frame size I would be looking for a 21 -22 inch but could go to 23 too. (I always prefered a 22 but I had a couple of 23's too) 

I am not looking for anything high end and cosmetically I am not too bothered either.

I am also looking for a hardtail MTB in a 17, 18 or 19 inch frame. I dont mind front suspension or rigid front end either. 

I live in Bradford, west yorks but I am willing to travel a reasonable distance or accept post. 

Very interested in anything you may have available.


----------

